# new to squat the planet and new to the road



## scabies138 (Sep 4, 2010)

hello im Damien 26 years old an ex-body piercer, a bodymod freak, and a hitchhiker. extremely new to the road, but enjoying the freedoms and dont see myself stopping anytime soon. why go back to work to not make anything and live in a rented box. so far i made it from just south of Tampa Fl to Pensacola Fl, next stop Nola La.

just wanting to see what these forms are all about. so far i like the idea it would be and nice to chat with some other like minded people and possibility get some advice.

this computer sux and keeps on mixing up everything i type so im cutting this short


----------



## 614 crust (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the site. I'm sure you should find a few good people and some good info here. please make sure to search before posting any new threads to make sure we don't have any repeat threads. If you have any questions feel free to ask me or any of the other mods. well welcome to the site and enjoy.


----------

